# BSOD nvlddmkm.sys



## ma1kul (Dec 6, 2010)

I get a BSOD with the error nvlddmkm.sys on startup. 
This all started happening when I was playing a game and Windows Update was updating. After the restart it asked if I wanted to restart. I hit no because I was in the middle of a game. While I was playing the game my screen started flickering and then just shut off. It said that it had recovered from a driver crash?(can't remember. think it was a graphics driver crash) I got worried and restarted my laptop. When I restarted the BSOD showed..
I saw someone say to go into safemode and then use the command prompt to type:
sc delete nvlddmkm.sys
sc delete nvsvc.sys

The above method works for me and lets me startup my laptop. However I can't seem to play any games once I'm on. Someone mentioned that once you finish using 'sc delete xxx' that I should use Windows Update to reinstall the things I have deleted. This works until I restart my laptop and get the same error again..
I feel like I'm going in circles atm..

I'm on Windows Vista Home Premium 32bit SP1
Nvidia GeForce 8400M GS
Intel(R) core(TM)2 Duo CPU T8300 @ 2.40GHz, 2394 Mhz, 2 Core(s)
Original OS was Windows Vista Home Premium
My system is about 2-3 years old
It was preinstalled.
My OS is also 2-3 years old.
Laptop model is HP Pavilion dv9700 Notebook PC

if you need anymore info please let me know.

So, pleaseeee help! 
thanks in advance.


----------



## zigzag3143 (Apr 18, 2009)

To enable us to assist you with your computer's BSOD symptoms, upload the contents of your "\Windows\Minidump" folder. 

The procedure:

* Copy the contents of \Windows\Minidump to another (temporary) location somewhere on your machine.
* Zip up the copy.
* Attach the ZIP archive to your post using the "paperclip" (file attachments) button.



To ensure minidumps are enabled:

Go to Start, in the Search Box type: sysdm.cpl, press Enter.
Under the Advanced tab, click on the Startup and Recovery Settings... button.
Ensure that Automatically restart is unchecked.
Under the Write Debugging Information header select Small memory dump (256 kB) in the dropdown box (the 256kb varies).
Ensure that the Small Dump Directory is listed as %systemroot%\Minidump.
OK your way out.
Reboot if changes have been made.


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

Hello,

Deleting the nvlddmkm.sys file deleted your nVidia driver file, and Windows replaced it with an older version. Install the latest version from here: Drivers - Download NVIDIA Drivers

That should make it so you can play the games again.


----------



## ma1kul (Dec 6, 2010)

Jonathan_King said:


> Hello,
> 
> Deleting the nvlddmkm.sys file deleted your nVidia driver file, and Windows replaced it with an older version. Install the latest version from here: Drivers - Download NVIDIA Drivers
> 
> That should make it so you can play the games again.


Hi. I've tried this and when before and during installation I got an error. Any ideas?


----------



## ma1kul (Dec 6, 2010)

zigzag3143 said:


> To enable us to assist you with your computer's BSOD symptoms, upload the contents of your "\Windows\Minidump" folder.
> 
> The procedure:
> 
> ...


Hi. I'll do this right now. Will edit my post and add in the files.


----------



## ma1kul (Dec 6, 2010)

ah looks like I can't edit a post after 15mins of posting.
Anyway, here it is. I hope I done it right.

View attachment Minidump.rar


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

Run the installer package again, and on the first screen, when it asks you for "Extraction path", change it to C:\nvidia. After extraction is complete, and the installer starts (you'll see the EULA screen), click on "cancel".

Now go to Device Manager and manually install the drivers for your card. Remember that the drivers are in C:\nVidia. See this tutorial: Driver Install - Device Manager - Windows 7 Forums


----------



## ma1kul (Dec 6, 2010)

I tried what you told me to do but when I restart I still get a BSOD. 

Not sure if I did it exactly correct but here is what I did:
I ran the installer and extracted the Nvidia files to C:\nvidia then hit cancel(as you told me to)
I opened device manager.
Under 'Display Adapter' I right clicked 'NVIDIA GeForce 8400M GS' then hit Update software.
I hit browse for driver update software .
Under the 'Search for driver software in this location:' i had C:\NVIDIA
I hit next and it started installing.
Then this error popped up:








After this my Display Driver Icon looks like this:







'NVIDIA GeForce 8400M GS' changes to just 'Display'


----------



## petkkko (Jun 28, 2011)

_*Heres your solution*_  I had the very same problem, at least i found out my RAM sticks were damaged and thats what caused all my trouble. it sounds weird but i had the same symptoms.
When memory is damaged it can give you very weird and false error messages, so making a log will not help you much.
However the _nvlddmkm.sys_ error does not aim to your graphic card! your graphic card is fine. Your card tries to load nvlddmkm.sys using your RAM memory but fails because ur RAM does not response correct, followed by an conflict in your CPU and BAM! BSOD!... Buy new RAM sticks and replace them with the old ones. TRUST ME

PS: Don't wait too long.


----------



## ma1kul (Dec 6, 2010)

petkkko said:


> _*Heres your solution*_  I had the very same problem, at least i found out my RAM sticks were damaged and thats what caused all my trouble. it sounds weird but i had the same symptoms.
> When memory is damaged it can give you very weird and false error messages, so making a log will not help you much.
> However the _nvlddmkm.sys_ error does not aim to your graphic card! your graphic card is fine. Your card tries to load nvlddmkm.sys using your RAM memory but fails because ur RAM does not response correct, followed by an conflict in your CPU and BAM! BSOD!... Buy new RAM sticks and replace them with the old ones. TRUST ME
> 
> PS: Don't wait too long.


Hi. Thanks for your input. I think I'll keep your solution as a 'last resort' (no offense). It's just that I'd prefer to try all the free methods before going and spending money. 
Thanks again


----------



## petkkko (Jun 28, 2011)

ma1kul said:


> Hi. Thanks for your input. I think I'll keep your solution as a 'last resort' (no offense). It's just that I'd prefer to try all the free methods before going and spending money.
> Thanks again


thats ok, but beware, toolong waiting can lead to some damaged hardware, youre CPU will overheat (guess it does already) because it will try to "do it without" the ram sticks and will burn, but whats more CRITICAL is -->YOUR GRAPHIC CARD IS IN BIG DANGER, it will(it does) trying to use its own ram chips to load nvld.. and youll end up with burned memory chips on your G-card because those lil memory chips are not enough for it. and there flies the 500$ ! that happend to me, symptoms are; horizontal red or blue lines on ur screen, red dots all over the monitor, screen drop-outs, windows don't start...

:4-thatsbaDon't mess with the the MEMORY lol it can get evil

so, rather 50$ for a 2gb RAM stick, than loosing hundreds of dollars, TWICE coz ull need to buy a new one lol. BEST WISHES peace

PS:check the temperatures, use this to analyze the heat inside of win Speccy - Download


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

Alright, try a system restore to get to a point before the trouble: System Restore - Windows 7 Forums

The CPU will not overheat if the system is low on RAM; there will just be excessive use of the hard drive (the paging file) and perhaps a couple of error messages from programs. It will not "Burn up" if you run it like that for too long either.

A few other things...

The video memory on the graphics card is probably better than the system's own memory. It will not burn up if it is used. I don't know if it's actually true that the system will start using video memory if low on RAM, but I kind of doubt it.

If RAM is suspect, run Memtest86: RAM - Test with Memtest86+ - Windows 7 Forums


----------



## ma1kul (Dec 6, 2010)

I've done a system restore before. The BSOD still appears. 
Anything else? Sounds like I'm running out of hope. 
I don't think I'll do the RAM test unless you need me to.


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

You're not out of hope quite yet...buck up!

In Device Manager, right-click on your display adapter and select Uninstall. Also have it delete the driver files. Then run the nVidia installation program again. Be sure to select "Clean Install".

If it errors, could you please post a screenshot?


----------



## ma1kul (Dec 6, 2010)

So I'm not sure if I'm doing it right or not but this is what I did:
I went into Device Manager, right clicked on 'NVIDIA GeForce 8400M GS' and clicked uninstall. 
It didn't ask me if I wanted to delete the driver files. Then I went into control panel and uninstalled all the Nvidia products. Then it asks me to restart. 
After the restart I go back into safe mode and it says that a driver is installing. After it is done it says "NVIDIA GeForce 8400M GS is successfully installed"(or something like that)

Is it suppose to automatically install after restart? and Am I suppose to delete the Nvidia folder located in c:\nvidia after I uninstall?

thanks.


----------



## petkkko (Jun 28, 2011)

Jonathan_King said:


> Alright, try a system restore to get to a point before the trouble: System Restore - Windows 7 Forums
> 
> The CPU will not overheat if the system is low on RAM; there will just be excessive use of the hard drive (the paging file) and perhaps a couple of error messages from programs. It will not "Burn up" if you run it like that for too long either.
> 
> ...


i had the same issue as him, BSOD,.. i get that nvldsys error.. , i guess ur right bout the cpu overheat, but mine geforce 8800GTX lost his memory chips ,


----------



## ma1kul (Dec 6, 2010)

BUMP.

I think I'm getting somewhere 
I was browsing Google for other ways and I've come upon this one:



> Go to windows/system32/drivers and rename nvlddmkm.sys to
> nvlddmkm.sys.old. Go to the nvidia directory and find the file nvlddmkm.sy_
> and copy it to windows/system32. Using the cmd window (DOS box) type
> EXPAND.EXE nvlddmkm.sy_ nvlddmkm.sys. When the expansion is complete, copy
> the new nvlddmkm.sys to windows/system32/drivers and restart the computer.


It seems to work for many people but I keep getting an error when I type in "EXPAND.EXE nvlddmkm.sy_ nvlddmkm.sys" Says,
"_Can't open input file_: nvlddmkm.sy_"
I've tried running as admin and I'm doing this in safe mode.
Any ideas?


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

The default setting in Windows is automatic driver installation.

Are you trying to run the nVidia installer package from Safe Mode? That may be why you are getting the error. Try doing everything from Normal Mode.


----------



## petkkko (Jun 28, 2011)

ma1kul said:


> BUMP.
> 
> I think I'm getting somewhere
> I was browsing Google for other ways and I've come upon this one:
> ...


DONT search google for nvlddmkm.sys error , nothings wrong with that file , nothing's wrong with your graphic card. nvlddmkm.sys cannot load because your graphic card cannot use your RAM memory because its broken.
the error messages you get are crazy reactions from the conflict. note the error ID everytime you get BSOD. You'll notice somtimes its always different. I DON'T THINK YOU WILL GET AN SOLUTION USING GOOGLE OR ANYTHING SIMILIAR! ;You will only damage your pc more & more

Do what you want im just saying my opinion on ur issue. im just glad i told it; coz you'll see at least it will be just the way i said. soon youre pc get a fever  your screen will have weird spots. ... good luck


----------



## ma1kul (Dec 6, 2010)

But I was reading and it said that when you update Nvidia sometimes the nvlddmkm.sys file doesn't automatically update so you have to manually do it. I went into systems32 and checked for the nvlddmkm.sys file and looked at its properties. It said it was created in 2007, 3 years ago.
So I think It's my problem. But I'm not sure, I'm not a computer expert.


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

The problem is with the driver file, yes, but our trouble is getting it updated.

See if you can run the nVidia installation package from Normal Mode. If not, do a repair install and then try updating the drivers again.

Repair Install - Windows 7 Forums


----------

